# Good times at the feeder...



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

When you have one of these eating at your feeder, you're doing alright....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

She's a dandy, could be that missing cat from YD's neighbor!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Thats one pretty critter. Almost looks like those 3 rows of rosettes run'in down its back/tail were put on with a paint roller.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

mmmm is all I have to say. What a perrrrrty cat.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> When you have one of these eating at your feeder, you're doing alright....
> 
> View attachment 1730


Where is this feeder located ?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Where is this feeder located ?


Namibia, South Africa... he's got a $17,500 pricetag on his head (all inclusive). Apparently he's a habitual cattle killer in an area with abundant game. If you're interested, Roy Sparks is your man.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Game fights back, cattle are stupid 99.9% of the time.

Yeah, just let me sell some of this excess brass I have laying around and I'll buy us both tickets. LOL


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Namibia, South Africa... he's got a $17,500 pricetag on his head (all inclusive). Apparently he's a habitual cattle killer in an area with abundant game. If you're interested, Roy Sparks is your man.


I suppose with a cat like that you can charge whatever you want.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I wonder how they hunt them.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

From a blind over bait I would bet.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> I wonder how they hunt them.


Don's right from a blind with a bait hung in a tree last light is when they normally show up, Capstick wrote a lot on Leopard Hunting. Some African country's spot light them in the tree where they've hung a bait which I don't think is really cricket.


----------

